# Checking In



## Sailor (Mar 8, 2007)

My wife and I just purchased an Outback 21 RS that we are pulling with a 2005 3/4 ton Chevrolet Diesel. We travel with two small dogs. Our first trip is today to the Bluegrass Festival at Mountain View, Arkansas. We travel to music festivals and model airplane fly-ins both in the US and Canada.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Welcome Sailor!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers, Sailor! Glad to have you with us.

I'll be in Arkansas in June. My parents live in Horseshoe Bend. We'll be camping there in June when we come by to visit.

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*WELCOME TO THE

CULT  
CLUB
CLAN

FAMILY !!!!*


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site!

Gary


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*to Outbackers*


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome aboard! Sailor? Are you prior Navy, Coast Guard? We squids need to stick together!


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Welcome to the best forum on the 'net!

Happy trails!

Map Guy


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

welcome aboard!


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Welcome to the friendliest site on the entire internet...this is where all the smartest and most beautiful people hang (you were wondering where they were, right?). Mystery solved.

Enjoy your new home away from home!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hey Sailor! 
















to Outbackers! 

Enjoy and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, Sailor!*








I'm glad you found us!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sailor (Mar 8, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> Welcome to Outbackers, Sailor! Glad to have you with us.
> 
> I'll be in Arkansas in June. My parents live in Horseshoe Bend. We'll be camping there in June when we come by to visit.
> 
> Mark


Hi Mark,
We are about an hour and a half from Horseshoe Bend. That is a pretty area which is why a lot of folks retire in that area.
Jim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Sailor to the Outback Family
Congrats on the 21RS

Don


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Jim,
Welcome to the group. You have some interesting hobbies. Do you play an instrument or just enjoy listening to the music? I used to build and fly control line planes and we go out on a sailboat with a some friends of ours occasionally. Country music is my favorite but I have played some bluegrass at campfire jams.
Bob


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Welcome to the site Sailor.

Darlene


----------



## Sailor (Mar 8, 2007)

Rubrhammer said:


> Jim,
> Welcome to the group. You have some interesting hobbies. Do you play an instrument or just enjoy listening to the music? I used to build and fly control line planes and we go out on a sailboat with a some friends of ours occasionally. Country music is my favorite but I have played some bluegrass at campfire jams.
> Bob


Hi Bob,
Sorry I am so late answering. I did not see the second page. My wife and I do not play music, we just enjoy listening and dancing. Our favorite music is Cajun, Rock and Roll, and Blues. Living close to Memphis, TN and Helena, AR we get plenty of Blues and Rock and Roll. We go to LA each year for the Cajun Mardi Gras in the Eunice area and enjoy the music there. I only enjoy music that you can dance to with a partner; however, my wife really enjoys Bluegrass. For Bluegrass we go to Mountain View, Arkansas in April and October for the music on the courthouse square. There are so many groups jaming that we take our chairs and go from group to group. We always end up with the group Gone South. They do the best rendition of Fox On The Run that I ever heard. At Mountain View for three days the music and camping is free. I watch control line combat flying but I have never flown control line. I fly radio controlled electric--gliders and old timers. We spend much of our summers attending flying events at the AMA in Muncie, IN. As to sailboats, I like the small sailboats. I have a ComPac Yacht 16 and a Barnett 1400. My latest interest is the Minutemen. My wife and I both joined the Minuteman Civil Defense Corps and served on line at Hacita and Columbus, New Mexico last October. I got hurt on line and had to return home for medical treatment. My wife absolutely refused to allow me to return this April. I should add before I stop that the most fun thing we do each year is the Cajun Mardi Gras. You may want to google Mardi Gras in Rural Acadiana. 
Thanks for the welcome and "Laissez les bons temps rouler" (let the good times roll),
Jim


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> *WELCOME TO THE
> 
> CULT
> CLUB
> ...


AHHHH C'mon Wolfie! It's a cult and you know it!







it sux you in and won't let you go!


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Sailor said:


> My wife and I just purchased an Outback 21 RS that we are pulling with a 2005 3/4 ton Chevrolet Diesel. We travel with two small dogs. Our first trip is today to the Bluegrass Festival at Mountain View, Arkansas. We travel to music festivals and model airplane fly-ins both in the US and Canada.


Sounds like two fun activities to be. I fly at the Rams. If you get up this way look us up! http://www.seattlerams.com/


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Jim welcome to Outbackers.com. At first I though you might be around the Horseshoe Bend National Park area in Alabama. I see you said you liked RC model airplane fly-ins. We just had our spring rally in a Georgia state park that fly RC airplanes every weekend. I though you might be interested. Here is a link to the state park below.

GA Vet Memorial State Park, Cordele, GA

Leon


----------



## Ldeneau (Mar 8, 2007)

aye, aye, Sailor


----------

